# Problem with Dell Powervault TL2000



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

The track or mechanism, that moves the picker back and forth to load/unload the tapes, has broken.

I'm wondering if there is a way to replace this part?

Is that enough info?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most anything can be fixed or replaced. The problem, or real question, is finding the part numbers and a source for parts. If no new parts are available, get an identical unit and use one for parts.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

The mechanisms not designed for user replacement don't come available all that often, but you can probably pick up a used unit you can pull parts out of for $80-$100 on eBay.


----------

